# Which Command Controller?



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

Been poking around looking at the controller options available but haven't found a good recommendation for my situation. You guys have been awesome to this Newb, so I figured I'd ask advice.

I have 2 Bachmann sets to get started...one a DC and one DCC. Using the E-Z Command controller but as soon as I plug in a second engine, I can see the train speed plummet. 

So I'm saving my pennies for a new controller. The Bachmann is easy but limited. What be a logical upgrade? Don't mind spending a bit on a good controller but will run the Bachmann's until I can afford the Atlas engines that I am inexplicably drawn to.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I would recommend you get the NCE Powercab system. It's very easy to program and expandable, plus it goes for a bargain price. Have a look at this video which provides a comparison to the Digitrax which some prefer: http://youtu.be/QzRRCKpTjL4 good luck.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would look at MRC, Digitrax, and NCE. Really, though, with the exception of the PC interface (which you might never want to use), there is no funtional difference between them, and I find the MRC much easier to use. MRC uses a proprietary PC interface, which I would avoid if you intend to go that route. Bachmann's Dynamis is a step up from the EZ Command that you have now. I find it a little harder to use than the MRC, and it has the drawback if being IR rather than RC for it's wireless interface.

one other thing which should influence your selection is what other folks near you have. It's easierto get help if you're all standardized.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The main problem with the MRC is that it has a poor ergonomic design which means you can't easillly use it with one hand.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

You need to find out what it used by someone or a RR club near you for local help or training. In the USA, Digitrax and NCE are the most popular. Also, look at the other items in each product line in case you might want to do something in the future other than just run the locos such as block detection, turnout, or signal controls. You will want to use as much as possible with one brand for layout ops. Digitrax has the most extensive line of product capabilities.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Netgeist

A Bachmann EZ Command DCC controller is rated at 1 amp.

A typical DCC loco will draw .5 amp at full speed. Less when
running at typical HO speeds.

Was the 2nd loco the DC that you put on when the DCC loco
slowed? It may be the DC motor drawing too much
of the AC track current.

I have that same EZ controller and have no slowing of locos
when i run 4 or 5 DCC locos at the same time.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> The main problem with the MRC is that it has a poor ergonomic design which means you can't easillly use it with one hand.


Interesting observation. Not trying to be argumentative, but are you saying this because of personal experience or is it hearsay?

I would think that's a very individual preference, and I certainly wouldn't agree with it. I went to the Amherst Model Railroad show and actually tried systems from Digitrax, Lenz, NCE, and MRC, and I found the MRC both the easiest to use AND the most comfortable in my hand. Admittedly, that was in either 2005 or 2006, so things may have changed since then. MRC hasn't changed their handhelds since.

I have no trouble operating the unit with one hand. I kind of cradle it on my palm and use my thumb to push buttons and operate the dial. The only thing I typically use both hands for is entering a 4 digit loco address, and with a 10 loco stack recall button, I rarely do that.

I will freely grant that MRC's decision not to use JMRI is an odd (and suboptimal) one, but not one that actually affects me given how I use my system. I think the best policy is to give potential users unbiased facts and let them make their own decisions.


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

DonR...that's exactly what happened.

As for clubs...not sure I am ready for that. I am too new! I'd look like a fool.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the NCE PowerCab and I really like it.
One complaint I have read a lot is that Digitraxx, while certainly a good system, has instruction manual that were written by a drunken tech geek. (IE almost impossible to comprehend at times.)
If you have any clubs in your area, I would recommend seeing what they use, why they chose it, and ask if you could try it out to see if you like it. Once you explain that you are looking for a system, I'm sure they will be happy to help.


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

I live close to Amherst and the Big E train show...I'm hoping to check them out there but doubt I could wait that long. Is there anyone on here from the Amherst MA club?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have Digitrax and like it. I am a very brand-loyal person.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

flyboy2610 said:


> I have the NCE PowerCab and I really like it.
> One complaint I have read a lot is that Digitraxx, while certainly a good system, has instruction manual that were written by a drunken tech geek. (IE almost impossible to comprehend at times.)
> If you have any clubs in your area, I would recommend seeing what they use, why they chose it, and ask if you could try it out to see if you like it. Once you explain that you are looking for a system, I'm sure they will be happy to help.


I always found the manual to be very clear.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you live close to the Amherst folks, definitely get what they have. Then you will have a virtually inexhaustable source of expert advice near at hand.


----------



## netgeist (Mar 3, 2015)

I am going to ask what they use tomorrow. Not sure ow a club works but it would better to be prepared!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

flyboy2610 said:


> I have the NCE PowerCab and I really like it.
> One complaint I have read a lot is that Digitraxx, while certainly a good system, has instruction manual that were written by a drunken tech geek. (IE almost impossible to comprehend at times.)


Interesting that ncrc5315 found the instructions very clear. I think it just shows that one persons clear and concise is another's gobbledegook so a good reason to study them and see what is easy to understand for you. I've found the NCE manual clear for the most part but some things need reading over several times to understand, but I guess that's all part and parcel of getting to grips with a fairly complex system.

Don't worry about feeling a bit stupid asking questions at your local RR club, we all have to start somewhere!


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I went through this selection process about a year ago when I converted to DCC. All I qanted was to be able to run locomotives individually. Not interested in sound or powering switches. 

I started looking at a Bachmann EZ system. It was the least $$ for what I wanted to do. I found it did not have a few of the capabilites I was looking for like being able to program momentum.

I started looking at the 3 entry level all in one sets - NCE Power Cab, Didgitrax Zephyr, MRC Prodigy. I statrted looking for all the information I could find for each.

I couldn't readily find much information on the Prodigy system and what I did find seemed to be dated (2005-2006) so I wasn't sure it was the latest information. I also save enough reviews stating some issues the system had (again, somewhat dated). So I ruled out the Prodigy just because I couldn't find up to date information.

I almost went with the Digitrax Zephyr because it would allow me to use my 2 DC power packs as jump throttles and be able to control 3 trains totally independently. I found the instruction manual to be not as clear as the NCE manual.

Being new to DCC I was still trying to sort it out. The NCE manual was easy to follow and explained some of the areas of DCC I was confused about and how you would use the Power Cab to program or control things. This sold me on the NCE Power Cab because I now knew how I could do what I wanted using this system.

The manual is pretty clear and straight forward. As another poster stated, there are some areas where you have to read it over a couple times and pay attention to whether you are reading the programming track section or the main track section.

I found I really like the walk around cabability that would not have come with the Zephyr. It has more than enough power for my 4 x 8 layout where I run up to 4 non sound trains simultaneously, with one of them being a lighted passenger train.

The one drawback to the Power Cab is that the Emergency Stop button stops only the current selected locomotive as opposed to stopping everything. Pretty useless as I can stop the current train by using the throttle. I have learned the easiest emergency stop is to disconnect the throttle. Just unplug the jack from the Power Panel.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, there's a disadvantage to the Emergency Stop stopping everything, too. Sometimes people unfamiliar with DCC think that's how you stop the train, and shut everybody down by mistake....

It's also interesting to note that almost everyone seems to be happy with what they have. I've seen very few people say, "I bought Brand X, and I wish I had gone with Brand Y instead."


----------

